# Chapman FYI



## Winterreverie

Congrats to those going to Chapman next year. I am so excited for us.

Just an FYI though, they changed the application status interface on their website recently. What once said "Congratulations you've been accepted" now reads the same way it did for everyone who was rejected. Don't panic (I did-- especially after just mailing off $1000) they are using the web adviser exclusively now-- so the "liquid matrix" where we all checked our application status once upon a time will not necessarily be accurate. 

This is especially important to those still waiting for a decision.

Just so you know.


----------



## Philly

Thanks Winter!
I recently have been logging on to the webadvisor to check my info and fin aid stuff.  The coolest part though is that you can see the times and days for all the classes.  I already have my dream schedule worked out.

God I'm so obsessive!


----------



## XJames

Thanks Winter

I'm a transfer applicant, so I'm still waiting for my decision. I check webadvisor and app status 5x/day (maybe they updated it now, let me check)...

But I could use an answer. I'm so anxious. I'm so keen on going to Chapman that if they don't accept me now, I'll go to another college and then try to transfer next year. But I didn't want to miss on a year at Chapman.

I'm relying solely on my personal statement, my essays, and my recomendations. So half the time I think that i've got almost no chance given my academics.. Chapman's film admission is too competitive... and half the time I think that my talent is evident from my essays and they'd be crazy not to accept me (sorry for the lack of modesty).

Oh, this is killing me.
(undergrad, btw)


----------



## ndakoulas

Whoa whoa whoa, how did you manage to log in?  Were you given a user ID and password?  I saw the guest section, but how did you check your financial aid info?


----------



## Philly

I can't remember when but I think maybe in February...Could have been the beginning of March...I received a green letter from Chapman that had a login and password down at the bottom.  It said, "please retain this for your records".  I was also assigned an email address but of course I don't have an inbox yet.

Anyway I think everyone's username is the first five letters of your last name and then 100.

example:

If your last name is MILLER your login would be
mille100

(I think)  The password however is a number that they generate randomly from what I can tell, but you might be able to get one emailed to you.  I'd check it out.  The login "code" is just speculation.
(God can you tell I work in law??)


----------



## Philly

Nick-

I found this info on the webadvisor site.

Contact WebAdvisor
Login / Password Problems

To ensure the security of your username and password, this information cannot be provided via email.

These are your options for assistance:

You can request that your WebAdvisor letter be resent through the mail.
***Please note: this can only be sent to your permanent address in our computer database.


You can contact the Computer Helpdesk by phone at (714) 997-6600.
In order to properly identify you, they will need the following information:

Full Name
Student ID#
Last four digits of SS#
Dates of attendance at Chapman


You can request your account information in person at the Orange Campus Helpdesk, or at your Academic Center. Please make sure to have a photo ID if you request in person. 

If you have any other questions about WebAdvisor, please


----------



## ndakoulas

Thanks Philly!

I just read this too:

Graduate Students:
After receiving the registration e-mail from the Registrar's Office, new Graduate students may register for classes on-line through Web Advisor, beginning MAY 7, 2007.

Yikes!  May 7th!?  That's a week from Monday!


----------



## Philly

yikes is right!  Have you received any correspondence that states what courses you're required to take?  I know we all have to take production workshop 1, but from looking at the course offerings it looks like they split us up according to discipline.  Also have you gotten any homework yet?


----------



## Philly

It also looks as though we only have classes monday-wednesday.  I think they reserve Thursday-Sunday for shooting.


----------



## ndakoulas

Geez... It sounds like I haven't received  *anything* yet. I just looked through all my Chapman papers and I didn't receive any green paper with a username and password.  And I definitely didn't receive anything about required courses and homework.  (Did you actually get homework?)  I just received my awarded loan info a few days ago.

Why does it take so long for me to get mail from California?  I feel like I'm always so behind receiving everything, and it's not like I live in the middle of nowhere.  My $1000 deposit check better not be lost in the mail!   I know that it hasn't been cashed yet since I mailed it in.

Philly, when did you send in your intent to enroll anyway?  I thought you just decided in the past few days.  They sent you all these letters and info beforehand?  I'm probably freaking out about nothing, but where's my mail?


----------



## Winterreverie

Hey Nick-- I don't remember the little green paper thingy either-- I called that help desk number to sign in and you can manage pretty much everything once your in there (Including see if they've recieved your intent to register check)

I haven't received my assignment yet either, but I hear that Professor Slowensky is out this week plus they wait until they recieve your intent to register before they send more info (assignments and such)

But OMG Register in a week-- I have no idea what to register for-- let alone where to live Yikes@

Oh and my login is my last name 101-- which is awesome.

Thats also your email-- You can check that through web advisor as well.


----------



## ndakoulas

Seriously, their phone operators are the nicest sounding people I've ever had to talk with on the phone.  It almost makes you forget the 15 minutes you spent waiting and listening to factoids about the school.


----------



## Winterreverie

So do you feel all caught up now?    

I really like the people at Chapman kind of all the way around. Students, faculty, staff.


----------



## Philly

OMG I'm so sorry...I feel like I sent you on a panic spiral.  I just checked the postmark on the envelope and I received the green letter the first week of February from Chapman Information systems and technology.  It must have been generated after they input my information into the system for consideration.  I'm not quite sure why they didn't send them to you guys...maybe it was a mistake that I go mine before I was admitted.  

As far as the homework goes...This is information I got from current grad students...I asked if there was anything They thought I should do in preperation for the Fall and they said no because the school was going to be sending a list of required reading and screenings I have to complete before I start classes.  They also said I would have to make a two minute video which introduces myself to my classmates.

And the intent to enroll-I haven't sent it in yet.  I initially got an extension until next Friday so I could decide, but I am all about Chapman now.  I am sending my check and intent tomorrow.  
Sorry again for freaking you out Nick...really you are not behind on anything!


----------



## ndakoulas

Haha, thanks both of you. Don't worry, I'm fine now.  At first I was just a little jealous that you already had your login info, then reading about registering for classes in 10 days gave me a little bit of a panic attack. I didn't realize it was coming up so soon and thought I might have been missing something. Really though, I know that people are still waiting to hear back and even doing interviews, so I don't know what my problem is.  

That Webadvisor thing is pretty cool though.  It feels like having access to your private records. There's a lot of info in there.

Oh BTW, my username sucks. Couldn't they have just used my entire last name?


----------



## Philly

Nick-

One more question for you.  Where did you see that we are supposed to register next week?  The reason I ask is because I was signing my letter of intent today and there's this box at the bottom which reads:

"NOTE: Course registration will be handled by the Conservatory of Motion Pictures.  Notification of registraion will be mailed to all deposited students during summer."

Did your's (or Winter's) say this as well?


----------



## ndakoulas

Hey Philly. Yeah, mine says that too.  I think that May 7th is the _earliest_ that any Chapman graduate student can start registering for classes. And I read that on the "For New Students" page located here: 

http://www.chapman.edu/RegOffice/OC/newStudentRegistration.asp

On that page they actually single out graduate students in Dodge College of Film & Media Arts saying that they'll only be able to register after completing their "Chapman University advising appointment." I haven't heard anything about that yet myself, so I'm doubtful that I'll be selecting my classes in 10 days, but who knows.

And I might be wrong, but I would guess that with it being our first semester, we'll probably all be taking pre-determined introductory courses anyway and not really have the option to choose from a variety of different electives. Being such a selective conservatory system and having everyone so specialized, spots must be reserved with each incoming student in mind too.  If that's the case, it won't really matter when we actually register.


----------



## Tima

Philly, I got that ID thing too in the mail like in early March.


----------



## Winterreverie

I think its cute how the Chappies have taken over the forum-- we're all school spirit and networking -- I think more than any other current grad group. Yay us.


----------



## ndakoulas

Ha, Chappies... I wonder if that will catch on.

And I like the word "spirited," it sounds much better than "obsessive."


----------



## Winterreverie

Good morning everyone! For those of you already accepted (and turning in your intent to register letters) It looks like Chapman took this week to finally mail the fellowship letters. SO Best of luck and let me know if good things come your way.


----------



## theswillmerchant

Hey.  I just wanted to introduce myself.  My name is Ryan and just sent in my deposit.  I will be in the Cinematography program.

I still have my fingers crossed waiting for that fellowship letter.


----------



## ndakoulas

Gasp! There is another...

Hi Ryan, I was wondering where all the cinematography students were hiding. Yeah, I'm hoping for some money in the mail too. Really, really hoping...


----------



## Winterreverie

Hey Ryan-- welcome to our exclusive little Chapman club here and to the Student Films Forum. Have you found somehwere to live yet by campus?

Might I recommend (for you especially nick) Seville Apartments ($1100) super cute, mellow area and walking distance to campus. Its run by a really nice little old lady. 

We went house/apartment shopping today. I'm completely in love with that one bedroom I showed you Nick-- its tiny and a little expensive-- but if the price drops another $50 I am totally snatching it up.

If not we're leaning towards Seville too. Unless one of us finds a big house close to the school (not likely though).

Definately come down and look before you commit though-- There are some really seedy areas down there.


----------



## theswillmerchant

I don't have anywhere or anyone to live with yet.  My friend's brother is probably going to Law School at Chapman this fall so that is a possibility.  I'm not sure what I am going to do yet.


----------



## Winterreverie

That's a possibility... if not I'm sure you can find some decent roommates on the forum-- or live on campus, though I hear you can't get into the houses unless you're married-- which sucks.


----------



## Philly

Hey Winter-

I've been doing a lot of craigslist apartment hunting since I live in Philadelphia.  Do you know the names of the streets that are shady?


----------



## ndakoulas

So, I just found a place about 1.5 miles from campus.  I'm probably I'm going to take it.  It's with a couple other current grad students in a gated community.  1.5 miles isn't walking distance, but they said a lot of people bike or park in the Knott Studio lot. It's reserved for commuters who buy a permit, and parking there hasn't been too crazy at least during the first year since it's been open. I have a car, so this is good news for me. But maybe I'll be environmentally conscious and buy a bike anyway.

Kristy, I couldn't find anything about the Seville apartments.  The closest Seville apartments I could find were in Anaheim. I think I'm going to take this other place I've found though, so maybe someone else could take a look at them.

Oh, and if that 1BR if the one I think you're talking about, I thought the photos looked really nice.  Super close to campus too.  Good luck.


----------



## Philly

hey nick-

Was the place you found on craigslist with the director and editor first years?


----------



## ndakoulas

Why yes it is... Uh oh! Are we in competition with each other?!    They said that they were talking to a couple other people who were also interested.  I was wondering if someone else on this board might have responded to the same listing.  Philly are you shooting for that room too?


----------



## Philly

No.  They wanted someone to move in at the latest in june and I told them I couldn't move in until August.  It's so funny though because I was going to send you the posting.  They told me that they would prefer a Chapman Grad and I thought you would be a good roomie for them.  They are so nice!  I've been asking them all kinds of questions about the program for the past few days.  I'm sure it will be a great fit!


----------



## ndakoulas

Oh phew, I feel better now that I know we're not fighting over the same place.  That would have been awkward.  If it didn't work out I was going to suggest it to everyone here, but it looks like it's going to be a good fit.  I'd prefer to not move in until the end of July or August either, but I really like this living situation.  They do seem like nice guys, so I hope everything works out.

It feels like more places are starting to open up now that it's nearing the end of the semester though.  I think you should start having some good luck soon.  Craigslist still seems to be the best option.  I set up an ad at roommates.com and got some replies, but nothing that really jumped out at me.  Did you find any info about the Seville Apartments?  Also, this place is available starting in August, but it's a few weeks old now and might already be taken, but the listing wasn't removed yet so who knows.  You probably already saw it http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/roo/309134673.html


----------



## Winterreverie

This is the seville apartments

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/apa/319999408.html

I'm still shopping it looks like too-- I might take a room here...


----------



## Philly

Thanks for the resources!  I'll check in to them.  I'm trying to find a room that including ultilities will run me no more than $800 a month.  That way I can have money to go to dinner with you guys or grab a drink...or my favorite, Sunday Brunch!  We call it gay church in Philly  

I would love to have my own apartment, but don't see that happening for under $1200 with utilities.  Oh well, probably won't be home much anyway.  

On a side note, I just added the finishing touches to my most recent short and have it uploaded on the web, so if you guys want the link let me know and I'll send it to you.  I'd love to hear what you think and give me any advice!


----------



## Winterreverie

Have you guys seen this ad?

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/apa/317177264.html

If its not taken I think someone should inquire-- But I don't know how bad that pary of town is.

There's a listing of "holly apartments" or something like that (I can't find the listing just now)that we went to-- and something about the way the guys in the neighborhood leered at me made me uncomfortable. Plus even the sidewalk was graffitti covered.

Philly, totally send me the link, I'd love to look it over!


----------



## cinema

I received an e-mail from Chapman yesterday.  I got waitlisted for MFA Directing Program. I guess I should consider this as a successful result because I sent my application materials only a few weeks ago.  They said they would inform me if any spots become available.  Does anyone know anything about Chapman's waitlist process?  Does anyone plan to turn their offer down?  Thanks.


----------



## Winterreverie

Good Luck getting off the waitlist. I know nothing of the process.


----------



## Winterreverie

Arghhh...

apartment hunting sucks...


----------



## Philly

Yeah you're telling me...You know what sucks even more?  Trying to find a new place to live without your girlfriend


----------



## Robert Robert Robert

Hey everyone, just found this forum. Also just had a phone interview for the Chapman MFA directing program. He said I should hear back within 2 weeks. Seems like a lot of people here have already heard back so I'm not sure how to interpret that, but I should know better than to overanalyze the admissions process by now. I got Spring Admission to USC and still haven't heard back from FSU either, but right now I'm leaning toward Chapman as my first choice if I get in. Going to be a long two weeks...


----------



## Winterreverie

Good luck robert...

If it makes you feel better-- most Directors are being interviewed now.

Philly. *pout* You can hang out with me and my boyfriend if you get loney-- we promise not to get all kissy faced in front of you.

Plus-- You have one thing everyone needs-- a built in reason to take regular vacations (back east)


----------



## Philly

Thanks Winter!  I may take you up on that  Promise no kissy face???...Just kidding.  Whenever she's not around, like away on a business trip, etc. I get so much work done.  So, I'm hoping that I'll just be an incredibly productive over the next three years.
Ready to make some movies??
Robert-Cool another director.  If you have any questions about the program let me know.  I've done a lot of talking to current chapman directors about the program.  How do you feel the interview went?


----------



## Philly

Robert(cubed)

Cool another director!  Have you heard anything yet???  Choosing Chapman?


----------



## Winterreverie

Little news for Chappie Pride. Joe Slowensky said they were very "Selective" this year and only let in about 12-14 directors. Looks like they just went from accepting 8% of applicants down to 5%. Looks like its on par with the other elitist schools now.


----------



## Philly

Wow!  I'm feeling pretty lucky.  I wonder who the other 11-13 are?


----------



## ndakoulas

It's been so quiet now that just about everyone has made their final decisions.  Not so much to talk about any more I guess.  I've been figuring out my loans situation since it doesn't seem like I'll be receiving any grants.  Booo debt...

I wonder when we'll be getting more info on classes and such.  Has anyone been having luck with the housing search as of late?


----------



## Winterreverie

I've found some decent 2 bedrooms but my boyfriend can't justify spending that much unless I found a roommate... any takers? Approx $700 for your own bed and bathroom-- If we take that place-- we'll be down in orange shopping this weekend

And Yeah Nick-- I noticed the same thing about the forums. Thansk God for us CHappies-- we stick around!


----------



## Jesse Tarnoff

I don't mean to hijack your thread but I think it makes sense to post here.

If any males are interested in joining the only film fraternity at Chapman please send me an email.  It is in no way binding and allows us to contact you during orientation week and through Rush week.

We'll be working on a few projects as soon as the school year starts, so this will be a good way to get you involved early.  Basically you'll have a film crew that you can rely when you need to get something done.

I'll be posting a more detailed thread in a week or so.

Cheers guys and congrats on Chapman!  I know you'll love it.

Jesse Tarnoff
Vice Prior of Sigma Alpha Mu


----------



## LisheeBee

Winterreverie,

I'm looking for a roommate situation for Chapman... but I have two cats(that think they're dogs).  Let me know if you wanna chitchat/meet and see if we would be compatible

LisheeBee


----------



## Robert Robert Robert

Hey, no I haven't heard anything yet. If they're only accepting 12-14  now that makes me a little nervous. :/ Congrats that you were accepted though. If you don't mind my asking, how and when were you notified?



> Originally posted by Philly:
> Robert(cubed)
> 
> Cool another director!  Have you heard anything yet???  Choosing Chapman?


----------



## Winterreverie

Lisheebee-- That would be really cool-- provided we find a place that takes cats-- also we have a pet Rat currently-- and I'm not sure how that would work out just now...(Although the rat was just to tide me over till I could get a kitty)

But by all means-- hit me up on AIM so I can get to know you some. It'll be nice to be able to call a good portion of the incoming class friends before we even get there.

Also-- FYI-- Ndaukolus is allergic to cats-- so there will be no moving with him, but Melsea LOVES Kitties-- so he might be a potential roommate If I can't find a "Pets Okay" situation. 

Robert-- they are accepting on a "as they come" basis. Most Directors have been notified by phone (Some during an interview). But the 12-14 gives you some decent hope that they haven't accepted all they will accept-- since if they had the would have said we accept 14 directors or " we accepted 12". Seems like they still might be looking to fill up the last few sppots.

I'd email or call Joe and make sure he doesn't "need" anything else from you.... Just to remind him you're alive.

=)

Good Luck.


----------



## ndakoulas

Yeah, cats make me all itchy and sneezy...


----------



## Winterreverie

Have you found a place yet nick? I only have a rat... =P

Seems like the only places with garages (The only thing my boyfriend demands) have two bedrooms and are a little out of our price range alone.


----------



## Philly

Hello again guys!

Winter-I'm still looking for a place.  I might be interested in being your roomie.  If you're still looking for one PM me and we can chat some more about it. I have a dog but he'll be staying in Philly with my girlfriend.  I'm clean too...and have a feeling I won't be home much 

Robert-I found out via phone call about five weeks ago.  I would take winter's advice and give Joe a call or an email.


----------



## ndakoulas

I've basically found a place with two current Chapman grads.  I'm waiting for the landlord to finish up a credit check, then it'll be official.

After that, I get to start planning my 4,000 mile cross country road trip... eek! I still have a lot of research to do as far as what places I want to hit along the way. I'll be bringing a few cameras to document the trip too  if anyone is interested.  I plan on putting all the photos on my Flickr account afterwards.  I figure it's about time I put something up on it...   

By the way, did you know that it's pretty normal to spend $750 on gas alone for an east coast to west coast road trip.  Crazy...


----------



## Philly

Nick-

I made the trip two years ago when I dropped my ex off in LA.  We drove from Philadelphia.  It was so much fun!!  We spent around $800 just on gas.  It was right after hurricane katrina so prices were a little higher, but still...I hope you're driving out in a honda


----------



## Winterreverie

Philly-- that sounds good-- I'll let you know once scott and I decide on a place if we have an extra bedroom to rent. At this point I know nothing-- I hate apartment shopping-- especially when you're poor.


----------



## Winterreverie

Here's another FYI-- it seems fellowships now show up on the web advisor screen. I don't know if they wait until your intent to register is returned or not, though..


----------



## theswillmerchant

Where in the web advisor do they show up?


----------



## Winterreverie

They show up under the accept your financial aid area.


----------



## ndakoulas

Booo... I don't see any offered fellowships under my account, just loans. How's everyone else doing on the whole loan process anyway?  I've accepted what I was offered, but I'm still waiting for everything to go through.  Fun times...


----------



## Winterreverie

Looks like we found a place (yay) soooo close to the film school. 

Its only 1 bathroom but has two bedrooms. 

Scott's not sure yet about having long term roommates, but has agreed that its cool if people want to "short term" rent the room while they look for a comfortable place in the area.
(as with any town there are nice areas and not-so-nice areas so you may want to see places before agreeing to live there-- if you stay in "old town" it looks like you'll be pretty safe from dive areas.)

In any event, I'll have a cheap place for someone to stay while they're apartment searching around the area. Thought I'd offer it up-- and you can rent it by the week or month.


----------



## Winterreverie

Anyone seen this place yet? Its worth a shot.

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/apa/337112994.html


----------



## Philly

Thanks Winter!

I called the landlord and am returning the rental ap today.  She said it was small but it's two blocks from campus, cheap, and no roommates....sounds great to me.  I'll let you know if I get it!


----------



## ndakoulas

Good luck!  From the photos, that place looked really cute. If you're looking for a studio near campus, seems like a good fit.


----------



## Winterreverie

SO happy to help you out!

These places also look reasonable and super close.

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/apa/338520537.html

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/apa/337800597.html

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/apa/337064233.html


----------



## BrunoDP

Question: How long it takes to receive some paperwork and/or instructions from Chapman after paying initial acceptance fee of 1,000? Anybody outhere who got advised and registered by now? Should I contact them, or wait for their instructions? Thanks.


----------



## ndakoulas

I haven't heard anything since sending in my deposit other than a financial aid letter explaining what loans I've been offered, and that followed in the mail only a few days after my acceptance letter.  No word on registering for classes or anything else like that yet.  I read that graduate film students can register for classes online after completing their "advising appointment," but I don't know how/when that gets set up. Anyone know more about this?

The only thing I've done so far is call to get my Chapman username and password.  Some people got theirs in the mail, but I had to call.  You'll need your student ID#, which I found on my financial aid letter. Once you have those you can log into your Chapman WebMail and WebAdvisor accounts. From WebAdvisor you can check what payments you've made, your financial aid info, and other stuff like what classes are being offered. If you need it, the contact info is at http://www.chapman.edu/RegOffice/OC/webAdvisorPIN.asp


----------



## Jeff Lederhaus

I am currently a 2nd year grad film production student at Chapman and from what I remember it did take a while to get everything. Slowly but surely you'll receive everything you need. However, the school's business department doesn't really communicate that well so I had trouble in the beginning getting settled.

You will also receive a "to do" list over the summer and your first official assignment for your production workshop 1 class. It's nothing to really stress about because it is only an assignment and a lot of people last year tended to forget that. As for the "to do" list, I personally didn't read or watch anything on the list and just did the assignment. The list mainly just prepares you for some theory classes and gives you some form of foundation before entering the school. Better yet, you will read some of them in your classes anyway. If you've taken any film theory courses in your undergrad you may be able to transfer out and take an elective instead. 

If any of you have questions feel free to email me: jefflederhaus@gmail.com

Good luck and congrats


----------



## Philly

I emailed joe slowensky the other day because I was worried about not receiving anything for awhile as well. I've been having problems with my local post office thinking I don't live at my address...annoying!  Anyway, he said that they haven't sent out any assignments yet but should be mailing them off the 1st of june and he said that the department was going to register for us over the summer.  

Thanks for the other listings winter!


----------



## Jeff Lederhaus

yeah your first semester is pretty much registered for you. once your second semester rolls around you can choose what days to have what class.... yeah that stuff takes a while to get but you'll have enough time to complete everything. I believe they are kind of busy revising the curriculum for next year so I'm sure things are a bit slower than usual.


----------



## Winterreverie

Signed my contract today-- as of June 17th I will officially be a resident of Orange county.


----------



## Philly

Congrats Winter!  I find out today if I got that studio...We'll see  OC here we come!


----------



## LisheeBee

Change of plans!

I was apartment shopping and celebrating my decision to go to Chapman when I discovered a student loan calculator online.  I typed in the $70,000 that I would need to borrow and found out that I would come out of school and be paying $800+ a month!  I freaked out!  So, I called the Chapman career center hoping they would calm me down. They didn't.  The lady was pretty much telling me that most people have financial help from their parents (I don't at all).  I know some of you are in the same financial boat as me and are doing what you need to do to make it work... you rock! I wish I had the nerve to just go for it-- but, I've managed 27 yrs with no debt (I even bought my car for less than the dealership paid for it) and I'm not willing to start now.

I relunctantly sent an email to Chapman turning down their offer. I'm going to have to go with my Austin acceptance and hope to make it out in Hollywood with all you Chapman-ites in two years! 

Oh, and if anyone decides to come visit Austin-- you now have a couch to crash on.


----------



## Philly

Know that you have at least one couch in Orange!  Good Luck Lisheebee


----------



## Winterreverie

aww thanks Lisheebee.. I am sad you won't be coming with us though...


----------



## ndakoulas

Aw, well good luck in Texas.  This will be the first time I'll be taking on debt too, so it'll be interesting...


----------



## Philly

Hey guys!

Well I got the apartment.  I'm two blocks from campus...Glassell I think is the name of the street.  I won't be moving in for a few months, but everything is secured.  When is everyone else moving to Orange?


----------



## ndakoulas

Hey, I'll be living on Glassell too, but it sounds like it'll be a mile up the road from you. I'm shooting for mid-July so that I have some time to get settled before classes start.  It's nice having a place to live all squared away though huh?  One less thing to worry about.


----------



## Winterreverie

I'm at Walnut and Batavia. And This weekend I start moving stuff. yay!


----------



## Philly

Cool!  We're all neighbors!  Do you guys think I'm nuts if I don't buy a car?  I'm only two blocks from campus and I figure I can always rent a van or truck if I need to for a shoot.  I walk everywhere I go but from talking to people who live in CA it seems they drive everywhere.  What do you guys think??


----------



## Winterreverie

You could survive without a car-- its not easy though...


----------



## XJames

Also, given most people will have a car, you won't have ride problems.

give it a shot without a car, and then buy one if you feel you have to.


----------



## Winterreverie

Hey guys, I was just thinking we should all get together for a Chappie Event. Undergrads and graduates alike-- it would be nice. Can't let the AFI peeps steal our thunder as the most tight knit group.


----------



## XJames

sure... as long as they'll have me  
however, I'll only be in the area around august 1st...


----------



## Philly

I think that's a great idea.  I won't be in Orange until @ august 20th though.  I'll see if I can get the contact info of any other new chapman grads and start networking with them to see if we can get a get-together started.


----------



## ndakoulas

Ha, who got their homework assignments in the mail today? Looks like I'll be changing up my Netflix queue.

I know that everyone's going to get this information in the mail anyway, but if you're interested the letter says that our official pre-registered class schedules will be sent to us in mid-July and there's an outline showing basically what our classes with be.  It also says that there's grad film student orientation from August 20th-24th. Sounds fun!


----------



## Philly

Yeah Nick-Got mine too today.  I wasn't planning on arriving in Orange until the 20th of Aug, but I guess I'm gonna get there a few days earlier to set up shop before we have to sing campfire songs and fall into each other's arms off of picnic tables...(I'm not having a bad attitude-just trying to be funny.)  From what I hear the orientation is more of a series of parties and meet and greets...apparently it  *is* is a lot of fun.

I'm updating my netflix queue too...I was suprised  at the film list.  I got my undergraduate degree in film and there were several on the list I haven't seen.  Cool!


----------



## BrunoDP

Got letters, too... I'll be in the area around AUG 15th, so don't plan any parties before, please. We can do it around 18-20th. Peace out!


----------



## Winterreverie

I HEARD I got my letter today maybe I'll go to my parent's house soon and open it...


----------



## MattyMac23

Glad to see all the Orange folks are gathering happily 

A lot of you mentioned getting your to-see film list. I'd be curious to know what's on Chapman's list, as compared to some of the other schools. Anyone care to type it up for the rest of us on the boards to see?


----------



## ndakoulas

You're lucky that I have a scanner with text recognition...    Maybe when students from the other film schools get summer viewing lists they can post theirs as well so we can compare.  Did you get one from USC yet?


*REQUIRED VIEWING:* 

RULES OF THE GAME. Jean Renoir. 1939

CITIZEN KANE. Orson Welles. 1941

CASABLANCA. Michael Curtiz. 1943

DOUBLE INDEMNITY. Billy Wilder. 1944

ROME, OPEN CITY. Roberto Rossellini. 1945

TOKYO STORY. Yasuiio Ozu. 1953

ON THE WATERFRONT. Elia Kazan. 1954

PICKPOCKET. Robert Bresson. 1959

THE SEARCHERS. John Ford. 1956

WILD STRAWBERRIES. Ingmar Bergman, 1957

ASHES AND DIAMONDS. Andrzei Walda. 1958

HIROSHIMA. MON AMOUR. Alain Resnais, 1959

JULES AND JIM. Francois Truffaut. 1962

8-1/2. Federico Fellini. 1963

BLOW UP. Michelangelo Antonioni, 1966	

THE BATTLE OF ALGIERS. Gillo Pontecorvo, 1966

BONNIE AND CLYDE. Arthur Penn. 1967

GIMME SHELTER. Albert and David Maysles. 1970

BADLANDS. Terrence Malick. 1973

MIRROR. Andrei Tarkovskv. 1974

THE CURSE (XALA). Ousmane Sembene. 1974

CHINATOWN. Roman Polanski. 1974

MCCABE & MRS. MILLER. Robert Altman. 1971 

RAGING BULL. Martin Scorsese. 1978

SEX. LIES. AND VIDEOTAPE. Steven Soderbergh, 1989

ROGER AND ME. Michael Moore. 1989

RAISE THE RED LANTERN. Zhang Yimou. 1991

BLUE. Krzysztog Kieslowski. 1993

THE SWEET HEREAFTER. Atom Egovan. 1997


**Edit: All of these films are supposed to be available on Netflix, but  _Ashes and Diamonds_  and  _Raise the Red Lantern_ seem to be unavailable.


----------



## Philly

Which script are you guys gonna read??  I can't decide.


----------



## ndakoulas

Well, I've read part of Fight Club's script before, but never finished it.  I think I might read There's Something About Mary; I'm curious how the comedy comes across since a lot of the film's humor is physical.

BTW, did you get another letter today with our  _real_ homework assignment?  It actually sounds kind of fun.  I just need to get my hands on a video camera.


----------



## Philly

Nick-

Yeah my GF called and told me about the letter.  If you can make your way to Philly you can use my HD camera.  Did I mention I'll make you shoot mine in return


----------



## MattyMac23

Thanks for posting! A lot of interesting picks on there. 

I haven't gotten the USC one yet, though I've found a couple lists online that say they're from USC - but who knows how accurate they are, you know? I'll be sure to post when I get the real list for this year


----------



## Jesse Tarnoff

By the time you are in your later years at chapman you're going to want a car.  Chapman is a small school with everything interesting to do off campus.

We're planning a pretty big party for orientation week.  I'll post up info here when I have it.

And btw I love this website.  I met some some people on here before I even went down to Chapman, and now they are great friends.


----------



## Philly

Jesse-
Thanks for the advice on the car.  I figure I'll try wihout at first and when I start to loose my mind I'll break down and buy one.  I live in Philadelphia now and walk everywhere I want to go.  I'm really going to miss being able to do that, but I'll suffer for the opportunity to study at Chapman.  Besides-I think the weather may make up for the lack of convenience

Big party??!!  Do Tell!  By the way, any advice on our 2 minute introductory video?


----------



## Philly

Where did everyone go??  Are we all too busy working on all of our homework to chat?  I watched Double Indemnity--gotta love Stanwick.


----------



## XJames

hey grads n undies (no pun)

I'm happy to tell you I'll be seeing you on campus this fall.. I was admitted today for Film Production (undergrad)...

So cheers, and cya soon


----------



## Philly

Congrats XJames!  When are you moving to the OC?


----------



## XJames

Thanks 

I'll be there on July the 29th. I plan to stay at the HoJo for a week or so until I can find, and rent a place.

wow.. I'm still digesting the news... This is gonna be amazing....


----------



## Winterreverie

Seriously guys, I love orange. I'm so excited to be spending the next two years here...


----------



## ndakoulas

That's good to hear. I'm officially leaving for the OC on July 2nd, but probably won't get there until the end of the month. It's starting to get exciting...

And a little off topic, but I was randomly awarded a small fellowship from Chapman the other day. It was totally unexpected, but a nice surprise to say the least.  It should help knock off at least a few months of my impending decade of loan debt.


----------



## Philly

Nick-
Congrats on the fellowship!  Every little bit counts right?!  You are going to have so much fun on your trip.  I travelled from coast to coast two years ago...breathtaking.  Be sure to fuel up before leaving Arizona on your way to Ca--There's nothing for MILES!!  Have Fun!

Winter-
Orange is nice, huh?  I'm excited.  I've been checking out the restaurants and coffee shops and what not around old towne.  I need a good coffee shop to write, you know?!  Anyway I'm glad to hear you like it.  What's your favorite part about it?


----------



## Winterreverie

Congratulations nick. Good for you! When you get down here you should hit me up immediately.

Philly, the atmosphere here is so mellow-- everyone walks around old town with their dogs. Their are tons of cute antique shops, LOTS of cute coffee shops, barbars, and cafes. Last night Scott and I had dinner at this little cuban place near the circle and just people watched. Its such a cutesy little neighborhood. And about a 15 minute bike ride will take you to the block at orange for movie theaters and mall like settings and a 20 minute car ride drops you off at some of the best beachy areas in so-cal. And I love my place! Once I get it cleaned and settle in I will be such a happy camper.


----------



## XJames

sounds so perfect, I can't wait!

what's a barbar, btw? 

I'm still looking on the web for rentals, so that when I get there on July 29th, I know where to look, but I wanna be as close to old towne center as possible. (will have car, but I like having a place where I can take a walk)

looking forward to meeting you all... or do you suppose there isn't much grad/undergrad intermingling?...

(btw, i'm going back to college after a 10 year hiatus)


----------



## Winterreverie

barber-- sorry... lol... you can't judge me by how I type while I'm at work trying to hide the fact that i'm playing online-- I just speed through the typing and don't catch my typos so well...And for the barber, We had to desperately find a barber the frst day we moved in because my boyfriend needed a emergency haircut-- this is why I know this.

20 days till I leave my job! Woohoo!

Again, the offer still stands if someone wants to rent my spare room while they look for their own place. And as far as grads vs. undergrads mingling--  I think all of us here on these forums are pretty bonded, it won't be an issue.


----------



## XJames

lol

I thought you had meant "bar", and that you typed it typed it twice.

Thanks for the room offer, but I'm already all set in that department.

Cool about mingling... I only asked cause I've frequented (lol) a small business college and I never even saw the grad students... but I guess each college is different...


----------



## Philly

Oh you'll see us XJames!!  In fact we'll probably rarely be at home.  Grad/undergrad who cares.  We're all trying to do the same thing and besides Winter has it right...Student forum is thicker than...well you know what I mean.  Long live Chappies


----------



## Philly

Oh yeah one more thing!  I'm going to San Fran for the premiere of my film this weekend!! So excited!  We're playing at the historic Castro Theater.  I'll tell you guys all about it when I get back.  Have a great weekend


----------



## XJames

cool, Philly.. have a great time, and let us know how it went


----------



## Philly

Hey guys!  So I'm back from SF-man am I jet lagged-That's a tough trip to make in a long weekend.  Anyway what a great city.  I thought the people in San Fran were so pleasant and the city was beautiful!  I'm definately an east coast girl, but I could see myself living there.  Anyway-the film was received well.  Watching the film in a room of over 1,000 audience members was amazing!  I could feel their laughter shake inside my chest!  What an experience. It's so much better to see your work on a big screen and with a responsive audience, you know?!  What a blast


----------



## Philly

!!!!!NEWSFLASH!!!!!

I just checked the webadvisor and my class schedule is posted for the fall!  Check it out and see if your schedule is available.


----------



## theswillmerchant

Yeah, mine is up as well.  Cool.


----------



## Winterreverie

Anybody got a chance to read through the online Dodge film school newsletter they emailed it to us) I am so excited. Yay!


----------



## XJames

seems like it wasn't sent to undergrads...

i'll be in orange on Sunday.. yay


----------



## Philly

I'm gonna read it now! Yay!!!!  How are things in Orange Winter?  This Friday is my last day of work!!


----------



## Winterreverie

I'm still loving orange. Its a really nice weather and old town is so quaint. Last friday was my last day of work so I just started on the homework...and bought into netflix.


But hey, at least now it is completely deductible as an educational expense.


----------



## ndakoulas

Hey I made it to Orange! Who's going to Grindhouse  tonight at 5pm in the Folino? We should meet up!


----------



## Winterreverie

lol-- Crap thats tonight!

Where do you live nick? we should meet up sometime soon.


----------



## Philly

Hey guys!  I wish I could watch Grindhouse tonight but I have a few more weeks before I arrive.  
Hey is anyone planning on working this fall?  Does anyone know of any job openings in Orange??


----------



## Winterreverie

Try craig's list. Or Chapman Jobs. I'm holding off finding work at least until the first month is over. I don't want to be overwhelmed-- especially since most schools imply that they don't want you working your first quarter. We'll see.


----------



## XJames

hey, same here... except i'll be there on Sunday...

time flies... now if I can just find a way to make it crawl starting sunday...


----------



## Philly

I'll check out both of those places.  I'd like to work on campus if I could...easiest logistically, you know.  
I wish I could not work all year and just focus on my school work, but unfortunately until my house sells back east I won't have much cash flow.  If you guys hear of anyone looking to hire someone to do something (can you tell I'm desperate) let me know.  Thanks!!!  Looking forward to meeting you all very soon


----------



## BrunoDP

Hey Philly, what kinda work you're looking for... anything specific or... I'm a videographer, and I'll try to do the same (in spare time). A lot of time I need another cameraperson or editor to do some jobs. We'll be in touch if you're interested... I'll be in Orange by Aug 19th. I'm sure we'll have a chance to talk, soon... Peace out!

BrunoDP


----------



## BrunoDP

Another que... Is there going to be some party, or get together type of thing, or something... I remember we were talkin' about it (all of us on this forum). It's like: everyone is happy to be accepted to their schools, and... We should (all of us from the big westcoast schools) stay in touch and get together (like we did on this forum)... "it takes a village to make a movie". Just a tought, anyway...


----------



## Philly

Hey Bruno!
I'd love to do some videography/editing work for you...we can talk more about it when we get to Orange.  I've been working as a professional videographer/editor for several years so I'm sure I can shoot/edit whatever you would need.  

As far as the party goes...I'm not sure about people from other schools but I was thinking all the chappies could get together for brunch on Sunday August 19th.  Is anyone down???  I can find a restaurant (or if anyone already knows of a good one).  Let me know if anyone is interested.
How is everyone's homework coming??? Did anyone ge through all the movies an reading yet??  How are the videos coming??


----------



## Winterreverie

The homework is taking forever-- if only for the access to stuff not being immediate. I'm still waiting on a couple books and am a little less than halfway through the film list. And I haven't even started my own video-- Yikes.

As for the brunch-- I don't think I will be back in town early enough for us to meet-- I still have to figure out my orientation  schedule, but it seems to me that we might have some significant free time between events. Maybe we can all do lunch.

Citrus city grill (in the circle) is supposed to be very good but they're a little pricey. I was informed to stick to Felix's or the drug store for a reasonably priced meal. Just thought I'd pass that along to everyone.


----------



## XJames

Hey all
I'm getting settled in my new digs, on Orangewood Avenue (turns into walnut), near the Angels Stadium...
lotsa furniture to build...

so even tho i'm an undergrad, i'd be happy to join yous for whatever...


----------



## Winterreverie

You should hang out with me-- I'm right off walnut!


----------



## Winterreverie

Where exactly are you at?


----------



## ndakoulas

I haven't started the video yet either, but I plan on spending next week getting that done (hopefully). I'm still figuring out how I'm going to go about it. I've been watching films, but not ones that are on the list   Go figure.  And so far I've just gotten through a couple books.

From what I've heard, the books and film list are probably going to be beneficial to us, but they're not something we'll be tested on or anything.

I'm down for brunch if it happens, but if it doesn't there are going to be some mixers during orientation week so don't worry.  I've heard that the film production mixer in Santa Ana usually has a ridiculous number of people at it.


----------



## XJames

sure thing. i'm on that Hampton Pointe apartments, on 831 E. Orangewood (actually, right now i'm typing this from Chapman's library)


----------



## Winterreverie

lol-- its funny how we all looked at the same 3 places to move to.


----------



## Philly

I had the hardest time trying to figure out what approach I was going to take for my video.  I probably ended up creating more gray hair than necessary for a class project, but I finished it and burned off the DVD yesterday.  Whatever, it's Done!  
The films and reading are kicking my butt too!  I'm just going to try to get as much as I can completed before the 27th...Does anyone know if these books are our text books for the year???  
Are the films the ones we'll be screening in "Evolution of Film History"?  Just curious...


----------



## Winterreverie

Hey guys? What is your time frame for orientation this week?

I'm in section 4-- let me know if I'll be running across any of you. Also, if anyone has a printer at their place I would be eternally indebted if you would print an extra copy of this weeks schedule for me. See you all tonight!


----------



## XJames

My orientation check-in is tomorrow morning, right before the Disney trip I guess.. I have no idea about sections... Only, since I have international and transfer related meets, I guess we won't be doing a lot of bumping into this week...


----------



## Winterreverie

Hey it was great meeting most of you-- next time i'll remain sober for it...

theswillmerchant- did i meet you-- what 
is your real name?


----------



## theswillmerchant

I don't think we met.  My name is Ryan.


----------



## Winterreverie

what group are you in? Section 1,2,3, or 5?


----------



## theswillmerchant

section 3.


----------



## Winterreverie

I have to say-- I love our school.


----------



## XJames

same here 
funny chancellor too


----------



## LisheeBee

Hey Chapmanites!  It's been a while since I've been on this site but I wanted to reconnect with those that I went through the period of "Have you heard form this school, yet? No. Have you heard from this school yet?" Ahhh.. good times. (not really) 

I am now settled in with a great roommate down in Austin and have started school. I have fallen in love with the city (the local video store actually serves free beer on Tuesdays!) and my classes are fascinating.   But, I don't want to lose touch with my almost-classmates at Chapman.  (Winterreverie, Bruno, NK...etc). 

Hope to hear from ya and and what kind of stuff you're working on...

Keep in touch,
Alisha


----------



## Matty

Hello all Chapman students 
for this upcoming year.

First of all, congratulations 
on making it to a school that's quickly
growing in reputation as one of the finest
out there.

I found out about it too late last year, 
and so I put all my eggs in one basket
(AFI), only to be rejected after making
the interview process.
Chapman interests me very much, and I'd like
to know if some of you can start responding
to me about if you're in the 3 year
masters program, or if you got the first year
waved and went straight to the 2 year
conservatory. I'd like to go in directing, 
and would like to see if the chances are
good concerning going straight to the 2 year
deal (maybe some of you who have could
let me know about how you made it). Also,
it seems to me that Chapman is a bit more
picky concerning grades, perhaps somebody 
could tell me if this is true or a myth
(my Univrsity grades were good, but certainly
not great).  
Also, most of you who got in, was it from the
February deadline, or the May deadline?
And finally, for those of you who are in the 
3 year masters program, do you have any indication of your chances of being able
to focus on your prefered discipline once
the 2 year conservatory comes up?

I know this is a lot of questions, but it
would help me immensly as I am very 
interested, yet still very in the dark
about Chapman. If I made it next year, it
would definetly constitute a beer on me 
for helping me out here.

Most appreciatevly
Matt


----------



## Winterreverie

Lishee-- Hey honey-- glad your happy where you are. I'm loving the school-- but it has been wildly stressful. Funny think is Nick, Bruno, and I are in the same sections-- which is pretty entertaining.

Hey Matty,
Glad you're considering Chapman-- its a great school. I actually don't recommend skipping the first year-- its very intensive and you get great opportunities to network and grow.  A lot of people in our entering class are relatively experienced filmmakers and are still going through the first year. 


IUf you are concerned about getting out sooner you may want to consider taking a screenwriting or Producing track and taking directing as electives. The third year is mostly thesis anyhow and you can probably get almost as much work done doing side projects with the school's equiptment.


----------



## BrunoDP

Hi everyone... I'm here at Chapman U, and working hard with so many talented people. This is a great educational institution, and I'm glad I ended up here (not at AFI, where I was rejected after making a long trip for an interview). And, all these faculty members and industry insiders are saying that Chapman IS better then AFI, UCLA... And, yes, John Carpenter was here couple of weeks ago, chating and BSing with students in the hallway, and allowing anyone to take his picture. So, for all of you who are applying right now - this is the place to be! Peace out.

BrunoDP
tatalovic@gmail.com
www.tatalovic.org


----------



## Cine

> Originally posted by BrunoDP:
> Hi everyone... I'm here at Chapman U, and working hard with so many talented people. This is a great educational institution, and I'm glad I ended up here (not at AFI, where I was rejected after making a long trip for an interview). And, all these faculty members and industry insiders are saying that Chapman IS better then AFI, UCLA... And, yes, John Carpenter was here couple of weeks ago, chating and BSing with students in the hallway, and allowing anyone to take his picture. So, for all of you who are applying right now - this is the place to be! Peace out.
> 
> BrunoDP
> tatalovic@gmail.com
> www.tatalovic.org



Hey Bruno, I am very happy for you. Sounds like Chapman is really growing into new USC. 

Anyway, I have a question, if you don't mind. Why did AFI reject you? I mean, was the interview stuff so hard to pass?

BTW, how religious Chapman is? I mean I am Christian myself, but I am just curious.


----------



## BrunoDP

I'll never know why I got rejected by AFI. It must have been something I said, or my overall "act"... Who cares. AFI got the name, Chapman has all the tools and minds (and will have the name in a few years, too). As far as "religion at Chapman", I would say that film school is very different (and separated) from the rest of University, and the only religion here is - Cinema! Most of the faculty and students are very liberal, openminded, and expressive (in every way). Peace!


----------



## Matty

Thanks for some of your answers Winterreverie.
My interest for this school keeps growing,
and I was wondering if anybody else could chime
in here (Bruno perhaps?) with any additional info.
It would still be nice to know if grades are that
important, how good your guys' grades were when
applying.  Also, when you applied, the Feb
deadline or the May deadline (and how much 
of a difference there is in terms of chances
of acceptance).  And are Winterreverie's opinions on the preferance of not skipping the
first of three years shared by everyone, conflicting views anyone?  

My most sincere appreciation for any help
here.  I'll actually be passing by LA in 2 
months and will be visiting Chapman, maybe 
I can run into some of you and chat.


----------



## Cine

> Originally posted by BrunoDP:
> I'll never know why I got rejected by AFI. It must have been something I said, or my overall "act"... Who cares. AFI got the name, Chapman has all the tools and minds (and will have the name in a few years, too). As far as "religion at Chapman", I would say that film school is very different (and separated) from the rest of University, and the only religion here is - Cinema! Most of the faculty and students are very liberal, openminded, and expressive (in every way). Peace!



Thanks for the info, I am going to apply there for either Public Relations and Advertising or TV & Broadcast Journalism as undergraduat.


----------



## Durham

Hey everyone I have been reading this post and Im so jealous, I am applying to Chapman for 08' and was wondering if you guys could tell me what prgrams you applied for and what kinda of portfolio's you submitted? This is the one school I want to get into and I really dont want to blow it. Am I wrong by thinking that if I declare that I want to be in the directing program that I will have a tougher time getting in? I am also in interested in Cinemaphotography, Production Design and Sound. Thanks any help would be awesome!


----------



## Winterreverie

Yeah directing is the toughest to get in to-- but no worries I'd say go with any of the others you are interested in and you'll have a much better shot at getting in. 

I'm actually in the same class as Bruno - Producing
Ndakouas- Cinematography
I'm screenwriting
Philly- Directing
And man of action came in as an editor.

I would PM people if your interested in asking them specifics on their apps.

Good luck.


----------



## Winterreverie

Also, for those of you thinking about Chapman start looking for housing early around the area- student housing sucks.


----------



## Durham

I am married does anyone know anything about the married housing? Is it tough to get and is it awful as well?


----------



## BrunoDP

If you're considering Chapman's graduate programs, I'll be happy to give you some inside info about this school and my experiences. Peace out!

BrunoDP,
MFA in Film/TV Producing - 1st year
Chapman U/Dodge Conservatory
tatalovic@gmail.com


----------



## Bartleby Fink

Man, I'm pulling together my stuff for this application packet now and the more I read and hear and learn and do for this school, the higher it moves on my list. I'm really excited about it and, were I to get in, it really could be a tough decision to make.


----------



## Winterreverie

Durham- honestly, I don't know a single person living in married housing, but I imagine its difficult to get in as it has to accommodate ALL grad programs.

Lets face it- Living in orange is expensive, but you can stay in decent places if you look in advance or don't mind a little drive. Check craig's list and assume you will be paying no less than $1200 a month for a one bedroom within walking/biking distance-- unless its the size of a closet.

Bartleby- I was in your boat, Chapman was off my map (I was dead set on UCLA), but the more I learned the higher it crawled up my list. I love it here, the students are awesome and so supportive of each other and the special events for film student are at least on a bi-weekly basis.

If you can scrape up the cash, try to come visit - see the facilities and meet the faculty. That's what totally sold me on the program.

For the most part, faculty is completely willing to go out on a limb for us. Plus you own your films-- can't beat that.

It's really beginning to establish a solid reputation, which is great for us, tough for those applying.

As far as we've been told, our entering class was when chapman reached "exclusive" level for acceptance The rate comparable to UCLA/AFI. I would say half the grads our year had solid professional experience before entering. I'm told they'll be even pickier this year and expect more of the application materials. So best of luck to everyone applying and great that you're putting together your apps early.

Feel free to email me with specific questions as well.

winterreverie@gmail.com


----------



## BrunoDP

We just had an exclusive pre-screening of "Bucket List", with director Rob Reiner, and film's producer (Chapman's alumni) as guests, at our school's theater. Reiner stated that Chapman's film school is the best looking facility in the country, and that he didn't see anything like that anywhere else. Peace!

BrunoDP


----------



## glendaleguy

i got accepted for MFA directing at chapman, and am trying to decide between starting there in the fall, or staying at the Art Center College of Design in pasadnea, where i'm currently attending. any chapman students able to fill me in on:
what life is actually like living in orange county?
If you feel like chapman suffers at all because its not in LA?
Do you feel like Chapman is helping you set yourself up for success after graduation? have any recent graduates found the transition to be difficult? and by success i don't mean "yay i went to school for 3 years, got an MFA, and now im hte best grip hollywood has ever seen." 

any help woudl be appreciated.
thanks
k


----------



## BrunoDP

Hi Chapman fellows,
I'm a 2nd year MFA producer at Chapman, and in December I'll produce a thesis film (w/3rd yr director), as part of graduate requirements. This is 35mm short. Those of you who are accepted to Chapman will be assigned next semester on one of so called cycle films (which is smaller scale short by 2nd yr directors). None of you are assigned to higher-scale thesis films, such as this one, but you can be on the crew if producer and director wants you. 

I'm searching for several crew members, and if you're interested (to be part of high-scale Chapman production), visit my production site to learn more, and send me your resume.

I'll see you all in August at the party we're preparing for you guys. Peace! 

http://majdouleen2009.googlepages.com

BrunoDP, producer


----------

